# Some recent buttons / bars



## joekbit (Jan 20, 2022)

Just a few of the things I've been doing. #1 nice little bar, I think that one was 39 grams. #2 a funny looking quater, darn thing is heavy, 33 grams. Just found it in my pocket with the rest of my change. #3, 6 grams I set a dime on top of the button and hit it with a hammer


----------



## butcher (Jan 20, 2022)

I like it, thanks for sharing.


----------



## orvi (Jan 21, 2022)

Nice pour.


----------

